# Dock Dogs OSHKOSH



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, what a weekend!!!

For those of you who didn't see my other thread I will update here. 

Remi had one hell of a weekend! First off, he improved his personal best from 22'8" to 24'2"!!! I can't believe how far he's come for his first season!! Not only that.....but 

MAIN CREEKS NO REST FOR THE WICKED is most likely the TOP GSP WORLDWIDE for the 2011 Dock Dogs Season!!! 

How cool is that?? He was in 2nd and the guys working the event told me to check out the ranks to see if that put him in 1st. I averaged out his jumps and it should put him there. He holds an average of 23.04 overall for the season. AWESOME!!! He made it to PRO finals this event and ended up in 8th place out of 8 dogs, but he was up against some huge competition. 5 of the 8 dogs jumped over 25' in finals. The guys working the event said they've never seen such a huge turnout for pro finals with such huge jumpers. Very proud of him as he was jumping amongst world champs. Probably a once in a lifetime opportunity. 

Morgan did pretty great as well. She pulled some high teen jumps all weekend and made it to Amateur finals and ended up winning that. This was her and Jim's first victory ever so he was very happy. 

Nallah is still not chasing like she did last summer, but she's having a GREAT time on the dock and thats all that matters. As long as she's having fun. She jumped some mid teens and made me laugh every time we jumped. Zoomies and all on the dock. She also celebrated her 5th birthday on Saturday!!! She couldn't have spent it any better way, camping & dock dogs!! 

So, here are some pictures!!


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

So many adjectives, so little time....Wow, Stunning, remarkable.....I will just settle with beautiful. How neat to see the dogs out with there family, having fun and be so successful. Congrats!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm jealous.. my dogs would give me the whole "Uh.. are you stupid.. there's no WAY I'm jumping off that!" look! They look like they are having so much fun and Remi is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You must be so proud of Remi and Morgan!

You always take the most awesome action shots!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful photos AND dogs. They look so happy.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AWESOME!!! i love the pictures!!!

but i have to ask... have you ever seen any people fall into the water? :lol:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tobi said:


> AWESOME!!! i love the pictures!!!
> 
> but i have to ask... have you ever seen any people fall into the water? :lol:


Ohhh yes!! Many times! A good friend of mine has fallen in probably 5 times over the last couple years because he actually runs with his dog part of the way down the dock and it gets slippery and he slides right in! :laugh: 

Or, here's another good friend of mine taking a victory jump into the pool after his dog won Extreme Vertical. 



















They don't encourage it, but every once in a while something like that will happen. A real crowd pleaser.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That is fantastic!!!! :biggrin: thanks for sharing! i've always been curious about that!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

That is AWESOME! Congratz! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow! That Remi has some form! 

So, we really need to get him some DFC swim wear and t-shirts made up now!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOVE THIS! How did you get involved with dock diving? I would love to see a competition like that.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> LOVE THIS! How did you get involved with dock diving? I would love to see a competition like that.


We saw it on TV first, then I just did a bunch of internet searching and found out there was a club in Minnesota & Wisconsin. There are a TON of clubs now, virtually every state is trying to get at least one club set up. If ANYONE is interested, I encourage you to check out the forums and read up. Also feel free to PM me if you want help getting involved in it!!

Welcome to - DockDogs.com

:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is so flippin' awesome!!!! Keep up the good work!!! You'll have flying dogs before you know it on this roll!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Unbelievable! Astounding! Amazing! Once again Great Job Remi!!! Thanks for the photos.


----------

